
Instagram has ruined vacations - steven
https://backchannel.com/instagram-is-ruining-vacation-701086a67440#.izasijer5
======
coreyp_1
I am in Rome for 3 months, and I take pictures everywhere. Why? So that I can
remember the experience (also to prove to my family that I'm still alive). I
don't take pictures every day, but I do it when it will be meaningful in the
future.

